# Anyone having IUI at Woking Nuffield?



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi All  

Just wondered if there were many people having IUI at the Woking Nuffield.  I am just curious!  Any thoughts or tips about treatment?  General comments?  Success rates?

Thanks for reading and hope to hear from someone!

 to all!

Love
Elodie
x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
I have a firend who recommended Woking-  she had successful ICSI there. We are hoping to have ICSI there later this year. We have an appt for initial consultation in June but not sure when treatment wil start after that. Would love to share experiences with you.


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry I can't give you any advise on this hospital but I have heard its really good. I would have a look on the Clinic Reviews board as there maybe some helpful information on there.  

good luck with your IUI

Emma xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Elodie,

I am currently having my 2nd unstimulated IUI at Woking. If this doesn't work I'll move on to IVF.

There is a chain for Woking girls on the IVF board if you want to join in there.

I find Woking to be very good. I don't think they especially push IUI though and I think they have far more expertese at IVF. For us, we wanted to try IUI before moving to IVF to know we had tried everything. They have been supportive of that. The success rates they quote for IUI are not great - to be honest, I don't think they do enough to get meaningful stats for IUI. Their stats for IVF are very, very good - 2nd in UK I believe.

Good luck
Caro


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hiya Caro  

Thanks so much for your message.  I get the impression that IUI is not that common at Woking and I'm like you, wanted to try IUI before thinking about IVF.

I wish you all the luck in the world for your 2nd go - I started my 2nd cycle today.  Please let me know how you get on.

   

Love
Elodie
x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Elodie,

Will keep you posted. I am currently on day 12 and my follicle seems to be developing slowly but surely. Expect insemmination probably Friday.

Are you doing Unstimulated or Stimulated? I am doing Unstimulated BUT will insist on the trigger shot this time as I didn't have it last time and I think the timing was a bit off. Are you under Mr Curtis or Mr Riddle. I'm with Mr Curtis. I've found him very good and so patient with all my questions!

Good luck. Keep me posted on how you go too. It's nice to know someone else following a similar course to me.

Caro


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm doing stimulated with Gonal-F and Cetrotide.  Currently day 4 so only just started injecting today.  Next scan is Monday to see how the follies are doing.  I had the Pregnyl trigger shot last time too.

Best of luck with your follie and basting - I'm with Mr Curtis too - he is such a nice man, don't you think?

Elodie
x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes - definitely agree with you. He did my Lap too and have really found his manner very calming. He is a delight to deal with after my NHS Gynae. Just hope he can get us the right result.

Good luck with your injections - you are brave, I have put them off until IVF! Dreading them.

Take care
Caro


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Caro

      

   

Will pm you in a while!

Elodie
x


----------

